# Support groups in Derby, England



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of any support groups for social anxiety disorder near Derby in England? I've been googling for stuff but can't find anything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

damn, thought not


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Teeny tiny Tanya said:


> Have you looked into that Women's Work charity yet? Or looked at the stories of abuse and prostitution happening in Derby?


I don't live there you silly fool.


----------



## Teeny tiny Tanya (Aug 27, 2018)

delete


----------



## DiDiZia (May 18, 2017)

Hmm. There should be some local organisations. Unfortunately, I'm all the way down in London, so I cannot even suggest you any. But, this was posted on 2011, so I'm assuming you've found some by now.

Sent from my KFAUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@DiDiZia

sorry I don't live there now, I have a crazy stalker who keeps bumping my threads.


----------

